# How to tie the belt on a trench?



## Sgt_Strider (Oct 10, 2006)

I recently got a trench coat that is close to being a perfect fit on me. However, I don't know how to tie the trench belt. I have an idea how it's supposed to be tied, but I figure it would be best to create a post and ask the experts here on AAAC!


----------



## pa31pilot (Jun 21, 2007)

*Buckle it*

To my mind the belt should be buckled as it was intended with with the end tucked away in the loops provided. It should never be tied in a knot which creases the fabric making the belt look scruffy. I think this is the reason I have heard it said that a man in a belted trenchcoat looks like a sack of potatoes with a string tied around the middle. You wouldn't tie your trouser belt in a knot, would you?
The trenchcoat of course has a military background and should be worn in the original intended way.
Each to their own though.


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Sgt_Strider said:


> ......... However, I don't know how to tie the trench.......


Don't tie it.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

zegnamtl said:


> Don't tie it.


I agree, although I used to do it. I've since realized that the buckle is there for a reason.


----------



## Aaron in Allentown (Oct 26, 2007)

I had my first and only trench coat when I was in high school. As I mentioned on another thread, my father gave it to me as a (requested) Christmas gift.

When I first got it, I buckled the belt.

This was in the mid-late 1980s when the TV show _The Equalizer_ was running. I noticed that Edward Woodward always tied his belt in a knot instead of buckling it. I thought he was a total badass, so I switched to knotting mine.

There was a summer when I went on a Bogart kick and watched every Bogey movie I could find. He knotted his trench coat belt in _Across the Pacific_, which only reinforced my notion that the belt should be tied rather than buckled. Here's a still from that movie.

Another iconic trench coat wearer, Peter Falk's Columbo, always wore his trench coat hanging open, probably because the character went out of his way to affect a slovenly, forgetful disposition.

It's certainly true that trench coats have their origins in military wear.

It's also true that military clothing is generally worn in a tidy manner.

However, trenches are anything but tidy. I've never been in one, let alone fought in one, so I can't say how people wore their trench coats in trenches.

There are plenty of examples of articles of clothing that descended from military uniforms but are no longer worn in the original manner. Ties certainly come to mind.

The argument that the buckle should be used because it's there isn't very strong. Most trench coats also have a button at the throat, but people rarely button their trench coats up to the throat. There are endless examples of details on clothing that aren't meant to be used. If you disagree, make sure you button all of the buttons on your vest and suit coat!

I guess I should try to get to some conclusion here.

Do whatever you want. When I knotted my trench coat belt in high school, I used a simple half hitch so that it had some give to it.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Buckling a trench just seems a to have too much a military look for me. Everytime I have seen a guy in a trench that I thought looked sharp, the belt was tied. Whatever floats your boat I suppose, but I'll continue to tie mine in the simple half hitch.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

*a little of each*

If the wind is blowing and it's raining sideways, then yes, I buckle the heck out of the thing and batten down every available hatch and button. If I happen to be wearing it in less severe weather, I will tie the first half of a square knot just to keep it closed. If it's positively pleasant out but I have the trench along anyway (it happens), I wear it open with the jacket beneath buttoned.


----------



## Aaron in Allentown (Oct 26, 2007)

Good Old Sledge said:


> If the wind is blowing and it's raining sideways, then yes, I buckle the heck out of the thing and batten down every available hatch and button. If I happen to be wearing it in less severe weather, I will tie the first half of a square knot just to keep it closed. If it's positively pleasant out but I have the trench along anyway (it happens), I wear it open with the jacket beneath buttoned.


First half of a square knot = half hitch


----------



## Roikins (Mar 22, 2007)

Sgt_Strider said:


> I recently got a trench coat that is close to being a perfect fit on me. However, I don't know how to tie the trench belt. I have an idea how it's supposed to be tied, but I figure it would be best to create a post and ask the experts here on AAAC!


If I know I'm going to be out in the elements for a while, then I button and buckle it. If I'm making a quick run to get to my car or down the block, I'll quickly cinch it with a knot.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

There is a third way. Buckel the belt then pass the belt end under the belt and then over and through the loop that formed. It is the way belts were worn in the 14th century befor the keeper was added to belts. I use this when not knotting the belt. 

PS. Columbo didn't wear a trench. He worn a simple cotton rain coat. No belts, no epaulets, single brested.


----------



## Aaron in Allentown (Oct 26, 2007)

David V said:


> There is a third way. Buckel the belt then pass the belt end under the belt and then over and through the loop that formed. It is the way belts were worn in the 14th century befor the keeper was added to belts. I use this when not knotting the belt.


I belong to a Masonic chivalric order in which we wear a wide leather belt around our waist over top of a mantle. Your description is exactly what we are told to do with the loose end of the belt (I am too fat to have a loose end myself).



David V said:


> PS. Columbo didn't wear a trench. He worn a simple cotton rain coat. No belts, no epaulets, single brested.


I looked up a picture and you're right. I was just going from memory...


----------



## ferry1950 (Jul 26, 2006)

I think "good old Slege" got it right.
If you are going to be in the elements for a while, buckle up!
But if you are dashing between the car and work, a quick 1/2 hitch to secure the belt is all you need.
ghw


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

I never buckle it -- too fastidious for me (makes me think of Clouseau). Either the half-hitch referenced earlier, or the ends stuffed into the pockets. I suppose another possibility would be to buckle it at the back.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Sgt_Strider said:


> I recently got a trench coat that is close to being a perfect fit on me. However, I don't know how to tie the trench belt. I have an idea how it's supposed to be tied, but I figure it would be best to create a post and ask the experts here on AAAC!


Sometimes I buckle mine. Other times, I put the loose ends in the pockets.


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

In general, I tie the belt and see little advantage in buckling it.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Buckle me trench?

Never, says I.

_Toujours _le square knot, just like I learned me in the Scouts.


----------



## NU81 (Jan 29, 2008)

Is it acceptable to remove the belt completely? Or buckle the belt to the rear?


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

Aaron in Allentown said:


> ....... Bogart....... He knotted his trench coat belt in _Across the Pacific_, which only reinforced my notion that the belt should be tied rather than buckled. Here's a still from that movie.
> 
> .......... When I knotted my trench coat belt in high school, I used a simple half hitch so that it had some give to it.


Aaron, the problem is that 99.999999999 percent of the population can't approach Bogart....and they die trying!

If you are going to tie, you had it right by tying with some slack in the knot, 
I cringe when I see middle aged men, with a bit of a belly and their trench is tied tight. 
It is just not a good look.


----------



## s4usea (Jul 10, 2007)

My grandfather was issued a trench as part of his kit, and while I'm sure he buckled it when it was part of his uniform, I always saw it on him tied, and when untied the loose ends were stuffed in the pockets.

So I pretty much do the same...


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

Tie it, loosely.

Better yet, don't wear a trench at all, but I don't want to start a fight ...


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Buckle it!

(I love my old Burberry!)


----------



## RJmaiorano (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm not sure which is the correct way... and the board seems to be pretty split, but I think either way looks pretty good, I quite like the suggestion of David V.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

All these years I have worn a Trench and never given the belt more than a passing thought and now...? Arghh!! Decisions, decisions! Did "Bogie" ever have to deal with this? That's it...I shall run screaming, off into the night.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

My Burberry has such an age and patina to it that it would look silly all properly buckled and spiffy. If the weather's bad, I'll button and tie (half-hitch), otherwise the coat is open and the belt ends are in the pockets. If I'm dressing up, I'll wear a proper topcoat, of course.


----------



## Cordovan (Feb 1, 2008)

manton said:


> Tie it, loosely.
> 
> Better yet, don't wear a trench at all, but I don't want to start a fight ...


Manton,

What do you suggest one do instead of wearing a trench (not to argue as we are all clearly pacifists, just curious what you might do on a wet day)?

Cordovan


----------



## Taxler (Oct 22, 2006)

If it's raining so hard I need a trench, I stay inside. Otherwise, a simple rain coat and umbrella will do.


----------

